

Deploying Node.js on Amazon EC2 - rudyjahchan
http://blog.carbonfive.com/2011/09/01/deploying-node-js-on-amazon-ec2/

======
olegp
"After nearly a month of beating my head against the wall that is hosted
node.js stacks — with their fake beta invites and non-existent support ..."

It would be interesting to know what kind of experiences other people have had
with the various Node.js platforms.

------
dpritchett
How easy is it to interactively provision an new EC2 instance nowadays? When I
wrote an eerily similar blog post (scripted install of node 0.2.1 on EC2) last
year I didn't really enjoy the process of setting up my zones and picking an
Alestic image, etc.

By contrast, I've set up my first Rackspace Cloud VPS a few months ago and the
install was a few clicks followed by them emailing me the SSH connection info.
I'm not making any claims about the serviceability of one product over
another, but the "I just want to try it out" story for Rackspace ca. July '11
was far better than EC2 ca. September '10.

Edit: I was also put off by the many meters of EC2 pricing... I never really
knew ahead of time what costs I was going to incur. With Rackspace it was easy
for me to calculate $10/mo. for a single Ubuntu box. Perhaps I missed a tool
on EC2 that I should've known about?

~~~
rvanniekerk
I can't speak for amazon back in '10 as we've only recently adopted the
system, but I assure you this isn't the case nowadays.

Launching an instance takes < 30 seconds and is a matter of a few clicks, the
author of this post chose to use an external AMI which makes things a bit
trickier and entails a few extra steps.

------
cgbystrom
Rasmus Andersson wrote a good tutorial on how to set up node.js on EC2 as
well. Think it was posted here on HN.

<http://rsms.me/2011/03/23/ec2-wep-app-template.html>

------
angkec
This comes in real handy since I'm forced to leave GAE for their crazy new
price.

~~~
Tichy
You've been running NodeJS on GAE?

~~~
angkec
No, that would be quite a accomplishment. I'm leaving GAE to run node.js on
EC2. It's been amazing so far.

------
dmmalam
anyone have experience with node on heroku, with all the jazz (mongo, redis,
socket.io)?

~~~
swalkergibson
I just set up my first node app on Heroku last week. As far as I can tell,
doing anything with sockets is not possible, per their doumentation, however,
I have been pleased with the service thus far. Here is the article from Heroku
as to how to set it all up:

<http://devcenter.heroku.com/articles/node-js>

You have to use an add-on for Mongo, but it's easy to configure that from the
Heroku app dashboard. Overall, I have been pleased thus far. The one gotcha I
ran into was that you have to define the port the app will listen on as
process.env.PORT as opposed to your own port. Thus, assuming you are using
express, the line is:

app.listen(process.env.PORT || YOUR LOCAL DEV PORT);

~~~
ThaddeusQuay2
<http://devcenter.heroku.com/articles/node-js>

"-----> Compiled slug size is 3.2MB"

It takes 3.2MB to say "Hello World!" on Heroku using Node.js?

~~~
DrJ
a `Hello World` HTTP Server + Express + Connect

that's basically Rails

